# homemade belt sander jig



## spike287 (12 Mar 2014)

hi i want to turn my belt sander into a bench sander i thought i see one on here but i cant find it anyone can you help me please


----------



## BigWing (12 Mar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZQy147k3Aw (by Savvas Papasavva)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvTvEBQ1Lss (by John Heisz)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrqTBb0HwVY (by Cosmas Bauer)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHumZmQACMU (by Jay Bates)


----------



## blighty1969 (12 Mar 2014)

Hi. 

I was going to make one of these but instead I just put the sander into my vice and it works great.

I even took it one step further and made a simple 'T' shaped platform so I can set sander vertically in bench vice and use it for sanding 90° or whatever angle I need.

Cost me two pieces of scrap wood.


----------

